# What is the next stage?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Can anyone tell me what the next stage is? Our paperwork has been submitted and they wanted 2 weeks to trawl through it all. 
Many thanks
Dawn


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can anyone tell me what the next stage is? Our paperwork has been submitted and they wanted 2 weeks to trawl through it all.
> Many thanks
> Dawn


I guess you are working on migrant visa. If so, since you already submitted paperwork, the next stage is verification on the points you claimed through EOI against paperwork you submitted and you will get final answer. Best of luck!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

GNU.A said:


> I guess you are working on migrant visa. If so, since you already submitted paperwork, the next stage is verification on the points you claimed through EOI against paperwork you submitted and you will get final answer. Best of luck!


Do you know how this process takes, they have had 3 weeks now, I don't think we have a problem with points, hubby scored 175 with a job offer.


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Do you know how this process takes, they have had 3 weeks now, I don't think we have a problem with points, hubby scored 175 with a job offer.


Hi Dawn,

Since you are from UK and your husband has a high score with job offer, I guess you submitted your application to London branch.

If my guess is correct, you need to wait until a case officer is assigned to your case. After that, it will generally take three weeks to three months to get the decision. You can also refer to the London branch processing time here. Hope my guess is correct and my information is useful for you.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Do you know how this process takes, they have had 3 weeks now, I don't think we have a problem with points, hubby scored 175 with a job offer.


As he has a job offer, I'd expect them to process it quickly. If you haven't heard anything soon I'd try contacting them.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> As he has a job offer, I'd expect them to process it quickly. If you haven't heard anything soon I'd try contacting them.


We had an email from our assigned case officer to say that she wanted 10 days to look over the paperwork, we gave her 2 weeks. Contacted her, 2 emails and 2 phone calls later, she replied another week later (even though it says at the bottom of her message that she sent to us let us know that they were going through the paperwork, that they endeavour to reply to every message within 48 hours). 

And so, here we are, still waiting. I know that I probably sound like an impatient child, I just want to get out of here!

Everything sold apart from the house!


----------

